# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  soon the people will be there....

## MIke R

but for now its just a desolate snowy beach...

in my inbox this morning

I used to love walking the beach on a cold winters day



 



and this great shot of a fog bank moving in

----------


## Rosemary

Thanks for these.  They are beautiful. The other day,  I found several webcams on Commercial St.  Not an open parking spot to be seen and people all bundled up against the wind.  Fun to see the winter version.

----------


## MIke R

> The other day,  I found several webcams on Commercial St.  Not an open parking spot to be seen and people all bundled up against the wind.




really???..wow thats great

wasn't that way when  we lived there for sure!

----------


## sbhlvr

We went to the Cape house last Sat. I couldn't believe the amount of traffic going down. Took a walk on Nauset and the place was busy. The tide was low so it was perfect for strolling. It was like an April day, so warm but very breezy. Had dinner at my fav, Impudent Oyster and it was hoping. We inquired to Len, the bartender, about the volume and he responded with "it's been busy for weeks....good for them!

I'd post some pic's put I'm not good that way.

----------


## MIke R

this is a sure sign summers season is not far away...this on my Facebook page today

[b][b]
[b]Wellfleet Beachcomber
Fountains of Wayne Tix now on sale!!
The Wellfleet Beachcomber Store - Welcome
tickets.thebeachcomber.com
Like · · Share · 1331 · 2 hours ago 

and yes I got my ticket......and all I need to hear is one song to be happy

----------


## katva

My sister will be there again, first week of June (at WHOI)......I might just have to make a road trip! She loved it there last June.....but didn't spend much time in Province Town.

----------


## MIke R

I'll be there....

----------


## katva

I'm going to see if she wants to stay a few extra days and hang with her older sis at the beach.  She goes all over the world on her science trips (New Zealand, Australia, Norway and Chile, to name just a few, in the last year alone..)and she NEVER takes time to go exploring!  I'm going to insist!

----------


## MIke R

she should....life is short....

I'm still up here running my Outdoor Ed program Tuesday and Wednesday, but I am in PTown Thursday through Monday til third week of June and then I am there full time

----------


## katva

okeeedokee!

----------


## sbhlvr

we should have a meet up. I'll be there also.

----------


## katva

I'll let you know if this works out....  :thumb up:

----------


## sbhlvr

sounds good

----------

